# Started Etsy Page, Feedback Appreciated!



## KBPhotographyArt (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello everyone! I've recently started a photography art business page on behalf of my husband, the photographer. We've started attracting a bit of traffic, but no purchases yet. Any and all critique, tips and suggestions are welcomed! Advertising help and target audience suggestions are needed  Is our pricing too high? Right now it is set so we would be making a minimum profit since his work is relatively unknown. Here is a link to our page:
KB Photography Art by KBPhotographyArt on Etsy
All feedback is greatly appreciated.
Thank you!
-Michelle and Kevin
KBPhotographyArt@gmail.com


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2013)

art pricing is difficult. people are fickle about what they like, and what they are willing to pay. 
its a "one mans trash, another mans treasure" kinda deal. 
there are some nice shots there, but nothing i feel connected to enough to spend $100+ on. 
nothing spectacular enough for me to say "holy $#^@ i gotta put that on my wall!"
someone else might look at them however, and think $100 is a bargain and snap up several. 
theres really no way to tell if the price is high OR low, except by whether you wind up selling any or not. 
if you get a few quick sells, make some a little higher. if not, try lowering the price a bit and see what happens.


----------



## KBPhotographyArt (Sep 15, 2013)

Solid advice. We'll keep it as is for a few days and see what happens and using your advice adjust accordingly.
Thank you!
-Michelle


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 15, 2013)

KBPhotographyArt said:


> Solid advice. We'll keep it as is for a few days and see what happens and using your advice adjust accordingly.
> Thank you!
> -Michelle



my wife quilts, and puts stuff up on Etsy. mostly baby quilts. 
its hit or miss. the price ranges on Etsy are like Ebay...
some, i have no idea how the people are even breaking even with their prices, and others, i have no idea why they are charging so much.


----------



## KBPhotographyArt (Sep 15, 2013)

It definitely is a lot like ebay! I created the page as a surprise to him hoping to give him some confidence that his photos really are pretty good. I set it at a $15 profit but I think we may have to go lower. More power to the people who sell on there as a sole income!


----------



## gsgary (Sep 16, 2013)

When i click on the link it says a 16x20 is £74.10 that is more like 100% profit for what is a holiday snap shot


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 19, 2013)

KBPhotographyArt said:


> to give him some confidence that his photos really are pretty good. I set it at a $15 profit but I think we may have to go lower. More power to the people who sell on there as a sole income!



TBH, whether people buy or not is not any indication whether your husband is good or not.


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2013)

A key part of selling is marketing and advertising.

Market and advertise to people who aren't photographers themselves.
Then, track the various metrics (analytics) that are used to evaluate how effective your marketing and advertising is at driving people to the web site.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 19, 2013)

I have sold on Etsy.. not anything photography related and was quite successful when I did. (I think my page is sitting at 492 sales) My suggestion is to try to find a niche in the way you advertise it at the very least. Do a search on Etsy for keywords people might type in when looking for art like this and see where you stand. There are groups on Etsy that you can join and have people who are actually GOOD at Etsy SEO and such who can give you pointers on how you list your items to get you more traffic too. Another suggestion is to look at offering ACEOs I think they are called? Tiny wallet size prints of the images. A friend of mine who does pastel drawings/paintings or whatever offers these and they sell like hot cakes. She has told me before that sometimes people will order the little one.. receive it and then decide they just HAVE to have a larger print and they order later. Best of luck!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh, and go create some treasuries! I added your shop to my favorites and favorited a couple of them to maybe get you some more visibility.


----------

